# Updating your renewed passport details with DIBP after visa grant



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

I am putting it here as it might help people who may find themselves in the same situation.

1. Fill out the Form 929. Sign and Scan. Convert it to PDF.
2. Color scan your new passport (No need to get it certified/attested). Convert it to PDF as well.
3. Attach both PDFs and send the email to DBIP email address from which you received the grant. Mine was [email protected] 

Please note. your case officer is not supposed to update your passport details once the visa has been granted. So dont keep your hopes very high for this method to work. It may or may not work.

4. Give it 6-7 working days. If you are lucky they will update the records. Keep checking VEVO with your new passport number every day.

If it doesn't work. 
1. Get a copy of your new passport attested/certified.
2. Take your Filled and Signed Form 929 and attested passport copy and post those to Sydney DIPB office.
get the address details from: Offices in Australia
3. Keep checking VEVO with your new passport details.


*My case*
-- I had done both at the same time. i.e. sent the email and sent the physical docs through TCS (courier service) same day (cost me PKR 3000). After 3 days, got an email reply from DIBP that my details had been updated. I verified it from VEVO as well. 
By the way my TCS parcel is still on its way  .. TCS guys told me that it would reach to its destination tomorrow. So I would suggest others to give it a week before sending the physical docs.


Thanks,
Waseem


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Another way is to request while you are immigrating. Ask the officer at the immigration counter to update the details. Few of the members here did that way..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

louisam said:


> Another way is to request while you are immigrating. Ask the officer at the immigration counter to update the details. Few of the members here did that way..


This is not advisable. When you check in for your flight, the airline verifies your visa status with DIBP via your passport details. When they enter your new passport information into the database, it will say that you do not have a valid visa to enter Australia as the visa will be tied to the original passport. The airline may not accept your visa grant letter as sufficient proof of your eligibility to enter the country. At the least, you will experience difficulties at check in and at the worst, they may deny you permission to board the flight.

You should always update DIBP with your new passport information before you travel to Australia.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> This is not advisable. When you check in for your flight, the airline verifies your visa status with DIBP via your passport details. When they enter your new passport information into the database, it will say that you do not have a valid visa to enter Australia as the visa will be tied to the original passport. The airline may not accept your visa grant letter as sufficient proof of your eligibility to enter the country. At the least, you will experience difficulties at check in and at the worst, they may deny you permission to board the flight.
> 
> You should always update DIBP with your new passport information before you travel to Australia.


As long as you have you visa tied to your old passport number it is fine. And you need to carry both the passport. Your visa is still valid even if your passport is expired. As long as your passports are linked and one of your passport is linked to the visa, it is not going create any problem.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

louisam said:


> As long as you have you visa tied to your old passport number it is fine. And you need to carry both the passport. Your visa is still valid even if your passport is expired. As long as your passports are linked and one of your passport is linked to the visa, it is not going create any problem.


Tell that to my colleague who was not allowed to board his flight from the US (even with the expired passport with a visa label in hand) because DIBP had not been updated with the new passport details. As I said, different airlines have different policies. And you also have to contend with how much/how little knowledge the person at the check in desk has about visa policies for different countries. (Considering you only need a high school diploma for this job, I wouldn't expect a huge range of knowledge there.)

By the way, I know that the visa is still "valid" but if it does not show up in their computer, it's pretty much irrelevant as far as checking into your flight goes.

As with all things, YMMV but why risk it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Tell that to my colleague who was not allowed to board his flight from the US (even with the expired passport with a visa label in hand) because DIBP had not been updated with the new passport details. As I said, different airlines have different policies. And you also have to contend with how much/how little knowledge the person at the check in desk has about visa policies for different countries. (Considering you only need a high school diploma for this job, I wouldn't expect a huge range of knowledge there.)
> 
> By the way, I know that the visa is still "valid" but if it does not show up in their computer, it's pretty much irrelevant as far as checking into your flight goes.
> 
> As with all things, YMMV but why risk it?


Was he flying on a US airline?

United gave me hell to board a flight from IAD to DXB although I had a valid UAE Residence visa because they could not realize that people in other places in the world use dd/mm/yyyy and - surprisingly - not everyone uses mm/dd/yyyy. 

It was a life-changing experience for the check-in counter clerk, like "OMG" kind of a thing .... lol


Yet, I agree with you, better safe than sorry, do whatever is necessary to attach everything correctly


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Was he flying on a US airline? United gave me hell to board a flight from IAD to DXB although I had a valid UAE Residence visa because they could not realize that people in other places in the world use dd/mm/yyyy and - surprisingly - not everyone uses mm/dd/yyyy. It was a life-changing experience for the check-in counter clerk, like "OMG" kind of a thing .... lol Yet, I agree with you, better safe than sorry, do whatever is necessary to attach everything correctly


I'm not surprised. Yes it was an American airline (may have even been AA).


----------



## emma15 (Apr 15, 2015)

waseem_expat said:


> I am putting it here as it might help people who may find themselves in the same situation.
> 
> 1. Fill out the Form 929. Sign and Scan. Convert it to PDF.
> 2. Color scan your new passport (No need to get it certified/attested). Convert it to PDF as well.
> ...




Hey Waseem, after submission of form 929 my vevo is upodated i would like to know whether Just the update in VEVO is enough for travelling?
did you get an updated grant letter too or you have travelled with old one.
Plz reply.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

emma15 said:


> Hey Waseem, after submission of form 929 my vevo is upodated i would like to know whether Just the update in VEVO is enough for travelling?
> did you get an updated grant letter too or you have travelled with old one.
> Plz reply.


Hi Emma,

You wont get an updated grant letter. Update in VEVO is all the update which is needed.

VEVO provides an option to print the letter. I would suggest get 2,3 hard copies. At least in Pakistan, they will ask you for it.

Thanks,
Waseem


----------



## DenReinn (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you for these


----------



## emma15 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you Waseem


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

simply use your vevo account and update your passport details.. thats what I did.


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

zaigham said:


> simply use your vevo account and update your passport details.. thats what I did.


How can we access VEVO account?


----------



## anish_g_a (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

We have got the first entry stamp in Australia last July. We came back to Oman and now my wife's passport had to be renewed and she is travelling to Australia in March. I checked with my Migration Agent and they said it is not required to update passport details in DIBP since we already have a valid Australian Visa. 

It would be really helpful if anyone can confirm that the passport details update has to be done on DIBP or not?


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Ok great info guys, but how about if you are already in AU? How to update DIBP and what else to worry about?


----------



## paris06 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Could you please advise how shall I update DIBP after name splitting in Indian passport ? Does DIBP consider this as NAME CHANGE although its only just NAME SPLITTING to fill the Surname field ?

If they consider as name change, then I will be required to submit form 929 with name change document which does not exist in my case.

Really appreciate a helpful reply from whoever has any knowledge or previous experience on this.

Regards


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for the information, I went for the first choice, I hope I get it done  Otherwise I will contact the embassy or send my form directly to Australia.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

No luck in 10 days, I am going to call the office, can anyone give me the contact number of GSM Brisbane Team? Thanks/LR


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

waseem_expat said:


> I am putting it here as it might help people who may find themselves in the same situation.
> 
> 1. Fill out the Form 929. Sign and Scan. Convert it to PDF.
> 2. Color scan your new passport (No need to get it certified/attested). Convert it to PDF as well.
> ...



Seems the system has changed now, I have changed my wife's new passport number in only 1 minute. In the IMMI account, I have clicked "Update Us", there, in the "change passport number" section I have put my wife's new passport detail and the new passport number was reflected in VEVO immediately.

Even the new passport scan copy was not required.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Raiyan said:


> Seems the system has changed now, I have changed my wife's new passport number in only 1 minute. In the IMMI account, I have clicked "Update Us", there, in the "change passport number" section I have put my wife's new passport detail and the new passport number was reflected in VEVO immediately.
> 
> Even the new passport scan copy was not required.
> 
> BR//Raiyan



Where is Update Us in ImmiAccount? I could not find it.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Raiyan said:


> Seems the system has changed now, I have changed my wife's new passport number in only 1 minute. In the IMMI account, I have clicked "Update Us", there, in the "change passport number" section I have put my wife's new passport detail and the new passport number was reflected in VEVO immediately.
> 
> Even the new passport scan copy was not required.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Finally found it  Thank you, I updated via this email though, it also worked.

[email protected]

Multiple ways of doing the same thing, it is good to know though!


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello members,

I need to update my daughter renewed passport details.
I applied through an agent and have imported my application through my immiaccount.I have got my grant and would like to know if i can update through my immiaccount or it should be done through my agent.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I need to update my daughter renewed passport details.
> I applied through an agent and have imported my application through my immiaccount.I have got my grant and would like to know if i can update through my immiaccount or it should be done through my agent.
> ...


You can update it via ImmiAccount.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> Where is Update Us in ImmiAccount? I could not find it.


1. Login to your account.
2. In the "List of Application" field, click on your application "Reference no."
3. You will enter into a new page where your application will be shown as "Granted".
4. Just below the "view application mailbox", "update us" lies.
5. Click on "update us" and you will find below 3 options -

- Change of address details
- Change of email address details
- Change of passport details

BR//Raiyan


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

I have filed 189 and 190 and got NSW invite ..however now I have to apply passport for 3 month son and got to know that we have to add spouse name in our passport before that....this will change our passport number...what to do now as my eoi is filed with current passport and got NSW invite too


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> I have filed 189 and 190 and got NSW invite ..however now I have to apply passport for 3 month son and got to know that we have to add spouse name in our passport before that....this will change our passport number...what to do now as my eoi is filed with current passport and got NSW invite too


Change of passport does not affect the invite in any way.
When you apply for the visa, give the old old passport number in the column where it asks you if you had a previous passport.
The CO will be able to link the 2 passports

Cheers


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Change of passport does not affect the invite in any way.
> When you apply for the visa, give the old old passport number in the column where it asks you if you had a previous passport.
> The CO will be able to link the 2 passports
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I have to update my wife's new passport details. However there is a question though. In her original passport she had only a "given name" and no "surname". When the visa was granted her "given name" was mentioned as "surname" and "given name" was left blank. This could be because surname could have been a mandatory field to fill in.

In the new passport we did not change anything. But wondering how DIBP will read the details consistent with the previous grant processing. Any clues?

In passport (1 and 2):

Given name: XX YY
Surname: {Empty}

Grant letter

Given name: {Empty}
Surname: XX YY (Family name)

If anyone has faced similar situation please clarify.


----------

